# Dimmer switch blowing out



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Are the fixtures line voltage or low voltage? Low voltage fixtures require a magnetic or electronic dimmer depending upon what type they are.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe you have the dimmer wired as a dead short? 

First thing to do is replace the dimmer with a standard wall switch, and ensure that everything is working properly. Do the lights stay "on" with the switch "off" and then blow the breaker when the switch is turned "on"?


----------



## billybigrig (Apr 9, 2013)

not sure they were already in the ceiling when moved in


----------



## billybigrig (Apr 9, 2013)

lights are off when switch is off when you turn the switch on lights come on and the get a loud pop and bang and lights go out switch is dead and breaker is still not tripped


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

billybigrig said:


> lights are off when switch is off when you turn the switch on lights come on and the get a loud pop and bang and lights go out switch is dead and breaker is still not tripped


First thing of all did you installed those recessed luminarie or not ?

Second thing try to unscrew all the lamps ( light bulbs ) out of the recessed luminaires and try it again if that kick out if not then you have issue with concat on one of the socket.

But if do kick out without lamp then you have wiring issue either wrong connection or a hot conductor touching the housing ( this part can happend often if not carefull when you close the cover back on ) 

And if you have the dimmer switch there after a hard short circuit the dimmer is toasted so you will end up replace it but before you replace it use the simple toggle switch to trobleshooting first to make sure all the recessed luminaries are working properly before you replace the dimmer.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

I have seen bad insulation sensors do this. Loud pop, breaker trips, etc.

IF those sensors have gotten wet, they are ruined.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

This is a good time to emphasize the usefulness of a continuity tester (often included in a multi tester or some voltage testers). You can remove all bulbs and then check for continuity betreen hot and neutral as well as ground. Any continuity then is a connection between the 2 wires which is a short. This will not work on low voltage fixtures because of the transformer still connected.
This is safer than just turning them on and see what happens.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Another zombie.


----------

